# H4H 2nd October 2018 Liphook



## richart (Nov 5, 2017)

We have had to change the venue of next years Help For Heroes charity golf day, as unfortunately Hankley Common had double booked our date. They are holding a two day Open on the Monday and Tuesday.

We wanted to keep the same date, as some have already booked accommodation, so a new course had to be sourced. Mike Harris has been in negotiations with local clubs, and has managed to convince Liphook Golf Club to let us play there. It meant the Liphook Ladies giving up their usual Tuesday, for which we are very grateful.:thup:

Liphook (www.liphookgolfclub.com) is a stunning heathland course, ranked 67 in the latest Golf Monthly Top 100 courses. I have personally played the course many times, and has consistently the best greens I have putted on. It will be a fitting place to play our charity day.

There will be a shotgun start at 10.00, and the cost of bacon rolls and coffee, 18 holes of golf, and a two course carvery will be Â£55. A donation of Â£30 will also be payable, so total cost Â£85.

There will be a maximum of 80 golfers, and I will set up a new justgiving site to make donations to secure a place. Please do not making any donations to the current 2017 justgiving charity site, which will be closed shortly.

Apologies for the change in course, but unfortunately it was beyond our control.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2017)

I suppose slumming it at Liphook will do......&#128537;&#128537;
Well done Mike and Rich!


----------



## Fish (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes itâ€™s been a hard few weeks of debating trying to keep the same day in the immediate vicinity due to our knowledge of People already booking holiday days and booking accommodation, but Liphook and especially the ladies surrendering their Ladies Day for us  is an exceptional gesture. 

With a maximum of 80 were looking for an excellent showing of Forum players to play at this top course.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 5, 2017)

Well done all involved in sorting this out. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## richart (Nov 5, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Well done all involved in sorting this out. Really looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Mike Harris has saved the day. I didn't realise he had such an influence on the Liphook ladies.

We are looking to arrange a forum meet on the Monday as well. Once a course has been confirmed, Glyn (LincolnQuaker) will be taking over with his exceptional organising skills.:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 5, 2017)

Well done guys, must have been an awkward situation for you!


----------



## Midnight (Nov 5, 2017)

richart said:



			Mike Harris has saved the day. I didn't realise he had such an influence on the Liphook ladies.

We are looking to arrange a forum meet on the Monday as well. Once a course has been confirmed, Glyn (LincolnQuaker) will be taking over with his exceptional organising skills.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think he has a influence with all ladies mate. &#128514;

This is yet another course I have never played and it looks fantastic.


----------



## Crow (Nov 5, 2017)

Good work to all involved in rescuing a tricky situation.

The course looks great; "_designed as a â€˜strategicâ€™ rather than a â€˜penalâ€™ golf course_" and not too long, should be ideal for classic clubs. 

I'll certainly be up for a Monday game as well. :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 5, 2017)

Midnight said:



			I think he has a influence with all ladies mate. &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

 Sounds like you Guy.

I play Liphook at the beginning of October with my society, and it is always in great condition, and the greens are stunning.


----------



## richart (Nov 5, 2017)

Crow said:



			Good work to all involved in rescuing a tricky situation.

The course looks great; "_designed as a â€˜strategicâ€™ rather than a â€˜penalâ€™ golf course_" and not too long, should be ideal for classic clubs. 

I'll certainly be up for a Monday game as well. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Quite a few of the par 4's don't need driver on. Have you got a spoon in your set ?


----------



## Fish (Nov 5, 2017)

richart said:



			Quite a few of the par 4's don't need driver on?
		
Click to expand...

They do, ive seen most of this shower on here drive and itâ€™s never as long as the Forum distances declared, the old uns use them on the par 3â€™s ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸŒï¸


----------



## Crow (Nov 5, 2017)

richart said:



			Quite a few of the par 4's don't need driver on. Have you got a spoon in your set ?
		
Click to expand...

Should have, I've got 20 or more woods to choose from.


----------



## Matty6 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks another beauty of a course. Looking forward to it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 5, 2017)

Well done all.
Will now skip the Mariners meet don't fancy the same course twice.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 5, 2017)

Is there curry


----------



## Fish (Nov 5, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Is there curry
		
Click to expand...

What a daft question, does a bear crap in the woods &#128540;&#127869;


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			What a daft question, does a bear crap in the woods &#63004;&#62333;
		
Click to expand...

Time to dig out the anti stick shoes. Haven't been to the Traf since the 70's.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			What a daft question, does a bear crap in the woods &#63004;&#62333;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User2021 (Nov 5, 2017)

Lovely course, well done to all for sorting out a great alternative


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2017)

Great effort by everyone to get a decent alternative and a big thumbs up to Liphook and especially the ladies section for their flexibility. Another course for me to chop around and look forward to the challenge


----------



## 2blue (Nov 5, 2017)

Well done guys...  great job done...  can't have been easy though that area is just stuffed with great courses that I hope to enjoy on the Sun & Mon as well. Great team you are.:thup:


----------



## JamesR (Nov 6, 2017)

Well done all, was looking forward to trying Liphook on the 3rd, but will now just have to find somewhere else to tick off the list :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Well done all, was looking forward to trying Liphook on the 3rd, but will now just have to find somewhere else to tick off the list :thup:
		
Click to expand...

James I have made any enquiry for the 3rd at a local course, so will keep everyone posted. Another top 100.:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 6, 2017)

This piece about the woodwork shop at Phoenix House was shown on the local BBC last week.

https://twitter.com/phillipchapman7/status/926768072421081091


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 6, 2017)

richart said:



			I have personally played the course many times, and has consistently *the best greens I have putted on*. It will be a fitting place to play our charity day.
		
Click to expand...

Or off


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Or off    

Click to expand...

 You sure that was me ?


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			This piece about the woodwork shop at Phoenix House was shown on the local BBC last week.

https://twitter.com/phillipchapman7/status/926768072421081091

Click to expand...

Will watch it it when I get some sound on my computer.:thup:


----------



## DRW (Nov 6, 2017)

Oh that's disappointing not going back to hankley.

But thanks for the even better news, getting to play another new course 

Big thumbs up to MikeH for his help, its great to read that he and GM support this event.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2017)

Looking to try and make H4H this year.

If we get a NW possee down, can see if we can do the north vs south challenge again - currently 1-1.

I'll get a new spreadsheet for fish (one that automatically doesn't apply 20% VAT).


----------



## JamesR (Nov 6, 2017)

richart said:



			James I have made any enquiry for the 3rd at a local course, so will keep everyone posted. Another top 100.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You do look after us well!


----------



## IanM (Nov 6, 2017)

Great news... I played cricket for Liphook back in the 1980s...but never played the golf course.  Lots of decent places to play nearby too.  (How do I get a place?)


----------



## Fish (Nov 6, 2017)

IanM said:



			Great news... I played cricket for Liphook back in the 1980s...but never played the golf course.  Lots of decent places to play nearby too.  (How do I get a place?)
		
Click to expand...

When the new Just Giving site is opened which will be announced by Richard then donations will be made in the normal way which secure you a place.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 6, 2017)

Good stuff gents :thup:

Still got to play Hankley another now as that was on my to do list.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 6, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good stuff gents :thup:

Still got to play Hankley another now as that was on my to do list.
		
Click to expand...

H

Hankley on the Wednesday after their Open.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 6, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			H

Hankley on the Wednesday after their Open.
		
Click to expand...

Could do but it depends on price and what Richart is planning on, if anything :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Could do but it depends on price and what Richart is planning on, if anything :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have already contacted a course, and waiting to hear back.:thup:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			Yes itâ€™s been a hard few weeks of debating trying to keep the same day in the immediate vicinity due to our knowledge of People already booking holiday days and booking accommodation, *but Liphook and especially the ladies surrendering their Ladies Day for us  is an exceptional gesture. *

Click to expand...

Is there anything that the members of the GM forum could do to show their thanks to the ladies at Liphook for giving up their day to make this happen? Do they have a Ladies dinner that we could contribute a few bottles of wine towards or some other way to show our thanks? Unfortunately due to my work schedules I'm not normally able to confirm far enough ahead of time to take part in H4H but if someone could come up with some way to show appreciation for them giving up their day I'd be happy to contribute to it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is there anything that the members of the GM forum could do to show their thanks to the ladies at Liphook for giving up their day to make this happen? Do they have a Ladies dinner that we could contribute a few bottles of wine towards or some other way to show our thanks? Unfortunately due to my work schedules I'm not normally able to confirm far enough ahead of time to take part in H4H but if someone could come up with some way to show appreciation for them giving up their day I'd be happy to contribute to it.
		
Click to expand...

What about hiring Lincoln quaker as a stripper for their next do?

Good shout.:thup:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 7, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			What about hiring Lincoln quaker as a stripper for their next do?

Good shout.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've never met LQ and don't know him at all so please take this post in the spirit that it's intended.................

I thought we were supposed to be thanking them not punishing them.


----------



## Fish (Nov 7, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is there anything that the members of the GM forum could do to show their thanks to the ladies at Liphook for giving up their day to make this happen? Do they have a Ladies dinner that we could contribute a few bottles of wine towards or some other way to show our thanks? Unfortunately due to my work schedules I'm not normally able to confirm far enough ahead of time to take part in H4H but if someone could come up with some way to show appreciation for them giving up their day I'd be happy to contribute to it.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s obviously been noted & discussed within the team and as you state, the ladies will be looked after ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Nov 7, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			What about hiring Lincoln quaker as a stripper for their next do?

Good shout.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™d have to draft in a few more difribulators for the front row of the blue rinse brigade, the ones in the next row and further wonâ€™t see anything though ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			Itâ€™s obviously been noted & discussed within the team and as you state, the ladies will be looked after ï‘
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear. Keep us updated for any ways we can help. :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 7, 2017)

Excellent idea, how about buying them a trophy that they can set up a competition for? They could have their own ladies H4H day  :thup:

edit:   something like this would only cost a pound or two if all the active forummers that attend the various meets all agreed to contribute?

https://www.trophystore.co.uk/patri...MI4uTTirit1wIVQRIbCh2b_w92EAYYCCABEgJpRfD_BwE


----------



## Captainron (Nov 7, 2017)

Glynn is well up for this dancing


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 7, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is there anything that the members of the GM forum could do to show their thanks to the ladies at Liphook for giving up their day to make this happen? Do they have a Ladies dinner that we could contribute a few bottles of wine towards or some other way to show our thanks? Unfortunately due to my work schedules I'm not normally able to confirm far enough ahead of time to take part in H4H but if someone could come up with some way to show appreciation for them giving up their day I'd be happy to contribute to it.
		
Click to expand...

Great thinking although I imagine it wouldn't take much for Liphook GC to have their "ladies day" on the wednesday. I'm sure the male members could handle only having five "men's days" that week.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 7, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Great thinking although I imagine it wouldn't take much for Liphook GC to have their "ladies day" on the wednesday. I'm sure the male members could handle only having five "men's days" that week.  

Click to expand...

But when will it stop Kaz? We canâ€™t have these ladies taking our tee times now can we.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 8, 2017)

Just seen this Post. Well done to Richard & especially Mike for chatting the Ladies up and saving the day. Honoured to defend next year at the excellent Liphook GC. 

Will be up for some AprÃ¨s Golf as usual & a round or two before the big day. Calendar updated accordingly :whoo:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 8, 2017)

Think Glyn is Mr March in next year's GM Forum Calendar :rofl: 



Liverbirdie said:



			What about hiring Lincoln quaker as a stripper for their next do?

Good shout.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Nov 9, 2017)

Could anyone that wants to play on the 3rd October after Liphook let me know. I could probably get a small society at Blackmoor on the Wednesday in the morning, teeing off around 9.00. Think we would need 15 to make up a society, and cost would be around Â£65 with bacon rolls and light lunch.

Hopefully have a game sorted for the Monday, just waiting for costs. I imagine more will want to play on the Monday so have asked for at least 40 spaces.

If you would like to play on the Monday and or Wednesday please show your interest on this thread, so I have an idea of numbers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2017)

richart said:



			Could anyone that wants to play on the 3rd October after Liphook let me know. I could probably get a small society at Blackmoor on the Wednesday in the morning, teeing off around 9.00. Think we would need 15 to make up a society, and cost would be around Â£65 with bacon rolls and light lunch.

Hopefully have a game sorted for the Monday, just waiting for costs. I imagine more will want to play on the Monday so have asked for at least 40 spaces.

If you would like to play on the Monday and or Wednesday please show your interest on this thread, so I have an idea of numbers.
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for this on either Monday or Wednesday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2017)

Monday for sure and prob Wed as well 

Cheers


----------



## JamesR (Nov 9, 2017)

Monday & Wednesday for me please Richard


----------



## 2blue (Nov 9, 2017)

Both please Richard:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2017)

Monday please.......


----------



## User2021 (Nov 9, 2017)

Probably Monday as well, possibly Wednesday tbc


----------



## Crow (Nov 9, 2017)

Monday would be great, thanks Richart.


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2017)

i'd be interested playing on the monday as well


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 9, 2017)

Monday for me please Rich


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 9, 2017)

Monday and Wednesday please Rich.


----------



## Matty6 (Nov 9, 2017)

Monday only for me Rich.


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 9, 2017)

Either or both for me please Rich


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 9, 2017)

Both for me and my dad,thx


----------



## GG26 (Nov 9, 2017)

Monday for me please


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 9, 2017)

Up for both days too.

Depending on how the numbers work out I am happy to host a 3 ball at Stoneham.2 years of course renovation will be over and the course should be in great shape to show off!


----------



## richart (Nov 9, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Up for both days too.

Depending on how the numbers work out I am happy to host a 3 ball at Stoneham.2 years of course renovation will be over and the course should be in great shape to show off!
		
Click to expand...

 That is a kind offer Steve. The Wednesday is likely to be fairly quiet, but we could be over subscribed on the Monday.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Up for both days too.

Depending on how the numbers work out I am happy to host a 3 ball at Stoneham.2 years of course renovation will be over and the course should be in great shape to show off!
		
Click to expand...

Same for me but substitute Cuddington for Stoneham.  One slot provisionally reserved for one of the Scouse mafia who is owed a freebie if he wants to to take me up on itâ€¦..


----------



## DRW (Nov 10, 2017)

I cant say 100% currently, as not sure on he 2 days off together, but would be interested in Monday.

Thanks.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 10, 2017)

As I'll be one of the spongers off the state by then; retired, I'll have a go at the Wednesday. Ferries not booked yet but if its a definite for the Wednesday I'll sort hotels and ferries around those dates.

Be some road trip. A game in northern France, then H4H and the Wednesday and then one in northern Spain on the way back down.


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm up for both the Monday and Wednesday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 10, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			I'm up for both the Monday and Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

You will require 3 loud colourful outfits


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			You will require 3 loud colourful outfits
		
Click to expand...

No he needs 2, so the rest of us doing all 3 get a day to recover!!


----------



## richart (Nov 10, 2017)

Seems to be some good interest for games on the Monday and Wednesday. It would be good if we could all play together those days, and make it three proper forum meets including Liphook. If we have too many wanting to play on any day, then the offers of games at other courses could be taken up. 

I will post separate threads for the Monday and Wednesday games once I have full details.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 10, 2017)

richart said:



			Could anyone that wants to play on the 3rd October after Liphook let me know. I could probably get a small society at Blackmoor on the Wednesday in the morning, teeing off around 9.00. Think we would need 15 to make up a society, and cost would be around Â£65 with bacon rolls and light lunch.

Hopefully have a game sorted for the Monday, just waiting for costs. I imagine more will want to play on the Monday so have asked for at least 40 spaces.

If you would like to play on the Monday and or Wednesday please show your interest on this thread, so I have an idea of numbers.
		
Click to expand...

If I'm able to make it next year (and I hope to), I'd definitely be looking for a game on the Monday and quite possibly the Sunday too. Not able to commit yet though!


----------



## richart (Nov 10, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			If I'm able to make it next year (and I hope to), I'd definitely be looking for a game on the Monday and quite possibly the Sunday too. Not able to commit yet though!
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Karen. Just looking at rough interest. Would be great if you could make it.:thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 10, 2017)

Rough intetest


----------



## Fish (Nov 10, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Rough intetest
		
Click to expand...

I like a bit of rough &#128540;


----------



## Cake (Nov 10, 2017)

Definitely up for Tuesday (assuming there is space for newbies) and as Iâ€™m relatively local I would also like to do either Monday or Wednesday... doubt I could do both as that would be 3 days off work, but you never know.


----------



## richart (Nov 10, 2017)

Cake said:



			Definitely up for Tuesday (assuming there is space for newbies) and as Iâ€™m relatively local I would also like to do either Monday or Wednesday... doubt I could do both as that would be 3 days off work, but you never know.
		
Click to expand...

All forumers very welcome to play at Liphook on the Tuesday. Anyone that plays on the Tuesday will get priority on the other days assuming we are oversubscribed.

Just noticed you are at Reading GC. My first club, and would never say no to a game there.


----------



## Cake (Nov 10, 2017)

richart said:



			Just noticed you are at Reading GC. My first club, and would never say no to a game there.

Click to expand...

Should that be an itch you want to scratch in the next couple of months then I need an excuse to get out on the course soon.

Or other than that happy to host when the weather is better.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 10, 2017)

I've always wanted to play Liphook so count me in for sure.


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2017)

Cake said:



			Should that be an itch you want to scratch in the next couple of months then I need an excuse to get out on the course soon.

Or other than that happy to host when the weather is better.
		
Click to expand...

I know the course can get a bit wet through the valley, but would be up for a game in the spring.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			If I'm able to make it next year (and I hope to), I'd definitely be looking for a game on the Monday and quite possibly the Sunday too. Not able to commit yet though!
		
Click to expand...

Depending on the club diary I'd be willing to assist on the Sunday Karen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Depending on the club diary I'd be willing to assist on the Sunday Karen.
		
Click to expand...

And well worth playing if you get the chance. Lovely place to enjoy especially in the Autumn and the trees changing colour


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 11, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Depending on the club diary I'd be willing to assist on the Sunday Karen.
		
Click to expand...

That would be great, thank you! Early days for me in the planning though - need a concept for next year's holidays to see if I'll have enough days left.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			That would be great, thank you! Early days for me in the planning though - need a concept for next year's holidays to see if I'll have enough days left.
		
Click to expand...

I now know that our online diary goes through to October 2018; nothing like knowing your own club website.   

Junior comp on the Sunday but we should be able to work round that easily enough, will check when I'm next up. Vets match on Monday but again that's nothing that we shouldn't be able to get around.  However it looks like I will have to withdraw the offers of the Wednesday as that's the start of major course works. :angry:  Sorry Richart


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I now know that our online diary goes through to October 2018; nothing like knowing your own club website.   

Junior comp on the Sunday but we should be able to work round that easily enough, will check when I'm next up. Vets match on Monday but again that's nothing that we shouldn't be able to get around.  However it looks like I will have to withdraw the offers of the Wednesday as that's the start of major course works. :angry:  Sorry Richart
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Richard. I am hoping as many as possible will play the three arranged games on the Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.

Glyn will be taking over the Monday game, once I have confirmed the course, and I will do the Wednesday one as there are appears to be enough interest.

If anyone can offer games at the weekend, that would be great.:thup: Remember it is Ryder Cup weekend.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2017)

richart said:



			Not a problem Richard. I am hoping as many as possible will play the three arranged games on the Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.

Glyn will be taking over the Monday game, once I have confirmed the course, and I will do the Wednesday one as there are appears to be enough interest.

If anyone can offer games at the weekend, that would be great.:thup: *Remember it is Ryder Cup weekend.*

Click to expand...

Ah, last time the Captain let us sneak out early because it was quietâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Nov 13, 2017)

I am up for both Monday and Wednesday if there is space thanks.


----------



## richart (Nov 13, 2017)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			I am up for both Monday and Wednesday if there is space thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 We will post separate threads for the Monday and Wednesday shortly, so keep your eye out on the Arrange a Game section of the forum.:thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 13, 2017)

richart said:



			We will post separate threads for the Monday and Wednesday shortly, so keep your eye out on the Arrange a Game section of the forum.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I am up for both Monday and Wednesday, however will need to ensure that Hacker_Hughes, Khamelion and myself get the same day, as we're all down for the week representing the Real North oo::whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 13, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I am up for both Monday and Wednesday, however will need to ensure that Hacker_Hughes, Khamelion and myself get the same day, as we're all down for the week representing the Real North oo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re in the Midlands! Iâ€™m in the north


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 13, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Youâ€™re in the Midlands! Iâ€™m in the north
		
Click to expand...

You can only say that for a few more weeks, then you will more of a southern softy than the southern softies


----------



## richart (Nov 13, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I am up for both Monday and Wednesday, however will need to ensure that Hacker_Hughes, Khamelion and myself get the same day, as we're all down for the week representing the Real North oo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem, as there will be three forum meets open to everyone on the Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Who says we don't look after you Northern boys.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 13, 2017)

richart said:



			Not a problem, as there will be three forum meets open to everyone on the Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh......you could have an order of merit!!

#RacetoBlackmoor


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 13, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			You can only say that for a few more weeks, then you will more of a southern softy than the southern softies
		
Click to expand...

I'll be an ethnic minority, and entitled to a grant... actually, I'm an ethnic minority now but missionary work pays miserably.


----------



## richart (Nov 13, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Ooooh......you could have an order of merit!!

#RacetoBlackmoor   

Click to expand...

It has a ring about it.:thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Youâ€™re in the Midlands! Iâ€™m in the north
		
Click to expand...

you're on another continent!! or incontinent, something like that :mmm:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 13, 2017)

richart said:



			Not a problem, as there will be three forum meets open to everyone on the Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Who says we don't look after you Northern boys.

Click to expand...

Cool, If I remember rightly, I'm sure Liverpool Phil had us down for the Mariners meet, which day I can't recall.  But i'm happy to play on the beach, as long as I'm with you forum guys & gals :cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Same for me but substitute Cuddington for Stoneham.  One slot provisionally reserved for one of the Scouse mafia who is owed a freebie if he wants to to take me up on itâ€¦..
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rich, the overall plan could involve coming down the Saturday or Sunday but I'll deffo get to your gaff in the next year or so, you can bank on that.:thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 13, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Cool, If I remember rightly, I'm sure Liverpool Phil had us down for the Mariners meet, which day I can't recall.  But i'm happy to play on the beach, as long as I'm with you forum guys & gals :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

 Mariners are playing Liphook on the Wednesday, so rather than play same course two days running, we are looking into playing Blackmoor instead.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 13, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			you're on another continent!! or incontinent, something like that :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Pee'd myself!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 13, 2017)

richart said:



			Mariners are playing Liphook on the Wednesday, so rather than play same course two days running, we are looking into playing Blackmoor instead.
		
Click to expand...

Cool, we'll play wherever theirs a game, great work by the way Rich :whoo:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 14, 2017)

Sorry Richard, canâ€™t recall if Iâ€™ve responded to this but yes I am up for both Mon & Wed & also happy to makeup a Sun 4-Ball if needed, BMI ðŸ˜œ


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

2blue said:



			Sorry Richard, canâ€™t recall if Iâ€™ve responded to this but yes I am up for both Mon & Wed & also happy to makeup a Sun 4-Ball if needed, BMI ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Get your name down on Glyn's West Hill thread asap Dave.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Get your name down on Glyn's West Hill thread asap Dave.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Rich, good man


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2017)

Rich, I said in the original thread Iâ€™d commit nearer the time if space but seen as Iâ€™ve committed to Glynâ€™s West Hill day onbthe Monday I suppose if best commit to H4H early. So count me in if thereâ€™s still space


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

Val said:



			Rich, I said in the original thread Iâ€™d commit nearer the time if space but seen as Iâ€™ve committed to Glynâ€™s West Hill day onbthe Monday I suppose if best commit to H4H early. So count me in if thereâ€™s still space
		
Click to expand...

 Plenty of room, so you are in.:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 14, 2017)

Val said:



			Rich, I said in the original thread Iâ€™d commit nearer the time if space but seen as Iâ€™ve committed to Glynâ€™s West Hill day onbthe Monday I suppose if best commit to H4H early. So count me in if thereâ€™s still space
		
Click to expand...

Likewise!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2017)

Whats the recommendation for where most will probably stay - Guildford?


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whats the recommendation for where most will probably stay - Guildford?
		
Click to expand...

Aldershot is a good mid point between West Hill and Liphook. Fish can advise where to stay in Aldershot.


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Likewise! 

Click to expand...

Good to have you on board Karen. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whats the recommendation for where most will probably stay - Guildford?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m staying in Aldershot again, the Travelodge was excellent, 2 mins from the Para pub and Same again to the curry house.

Itâ€™s a straight run to Liphook then 30 mins max.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™m staying in Aldershot again, the Travelodge was excellent, 2 mins from the Para pub and Same again to the curry house.

Itâ€™s a straight run to Liphook then 30 mins max.
		
Click to expand...

This one, Rob:-

Westgate House,                Alexandra Road,
                    GU11 1NY,                United Kingdom


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			This one, Rob:-

Westgate House,                Alexandra Road,
                    GU11 1NY,                United Kingdom
		
Click to expand...

There is also one in Alton , Premier inn in Farnham , not sure what the Devils Punch Bowl is like - even Old Thorns


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			This one, Rob:-

Westgate House,                Alexandra Road,
                    GU11 1NY,                United Kingdom
		
Click to expand...

Many nights Pete?


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			This one, Rob:-

Westgate House,                Alexandra Road,
                    GU11 1NY,                United Kingdom
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, I stayed there this year, very clean, modern, large room, I even stuck Pokerjoke in a single bed by my side whilst I rolled around in my double :rofl:

Its a 2 minute walk to the pub and then a 1 minute walk from the curry house to hotel, perfectly positioned.


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			Yes mate, I stayed there this year, very clean, modern, large room, I even stuck Pokerjoke in a single bed by my side whilst I rolled around in my double :rofl:

Its a 2 minute walk to the pub and then a 1 minute walk from the curry house to hotel, perfectly positioned.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, i'll look at 2 nights here too.


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2017)

Val said:



			Many nights Pete?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in for 2, booking in on Monday after West Hill and then booking out the morning after H4H's.


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm in for 2, booking in on Monday after West Hill and then booking out the morning after H4H's.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me


----------



## User20205 (Nov 15, 2017)

Stick me down for this Rich. Liphook is probably my favourite course. 
Let me know when u need my donation (cough)....bribe


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2017)

Monday night fun & games thread now posted HERE..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 15, 2017)

therod said:



			Stick me down for this Rich. Liphook is probably my favourite course. 
Let me know when u need my donation (cough)....bribe 

Click to expand...

As my chauffeur has put his name down you can also add me to the list please Rich


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2017)

Val said:



			Many nights Pete?
		
Click to expand...

I may consider going the Saturday, depending on what else I can fit in etc, if not the sunday, so 2 or 3 nights max, come back the Tuesday night.


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			This piece about the woodwork shop at Phoenix House was shown on the local BBC last week.

https://twitter.com/phillipchapman7/status/926768072421081091

Click to expand...

Finally managed to watch and hear the piece. Brilliant, can we have a forum rocking horse ? Amazed at the quality of the work, and the benefits the wood shop provides. Hope our connection with Phoenix House continues to grow, as the wood shop provides stunning pieces for our charity day. :thup:


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2017)

Rich, what time do you normally have everything wound up for? 

Im just considering travel options


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2017)

Val said:



			Rich, what time do you normally have everything wound up for? 

Im just considering travel options
		
Click to expand...

Not too sure to be honest, as I am usually the last to leave, and that is well into the evening.

We are playing half an hour later this year, so I would think around 17.00-18.00. Food around 15.30-16.00 followed by auction and prize giving. It does tend to go on a bit, as we can't get Robin to stop talking !!!

Hopefully someone that played this year can confirm.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 15, 2017)

Just booked the Premier Inn Aldershot for Sunday and Monday night.

Will drive back after Liphook as I am hopeful its going to be quiet on the M25


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2017)

richart said:



			Not too sure to be honest, as I am usually the last to leave, and that is well into the evening.

We are playing half an hour later this year, so I would think around 17.00-18.00. Food around 15.30-16.00 followed by auction and prize giving. It does tend to go on a bit, as we can't get Robin to stop talking !!!

Hopefully someone that played this year can confirm.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks pal, might consider flying back home on the Tuesday afterwards then. Is an hour reasonable to get to Heathrow. Google maps suggest 46 minutes but I reckon thats unrealistic.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 15, 2017)

drive4show said:



			As my chauffeur has put his name down you can also add me to the list please Rich  

Click to expand...

Only for room for Louise in my new car Gordon


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2017)

Val said:



			Thanks pal, might consider flying back home on the Tuesday afterwards then. Is an hour reasonable to get to Heathrow. Google maps suggest 46 minutes but I reckon thats unrealistic.
		
Click to expand...

 An hour from Liphook to Heathrow with no traffic. A3 around Guildford is a bit of a pig at rush hour, though you will probably be going against most of the traffic. M25 though is another matter. the later you leave the quicker the journey, so if you could get a late flight you should be ok. Probably some on here that use the M25 will be able to advise more, but it alwys seems to be down to 40 mph when I use it, which basically means it is at a stand still.


----------



## DRW (Nov 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am hopeful its going to be quiet on the M25 

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:your funny.

(this year the M25 was a mare for both times I travelled to that area for the golf days, I wish you well grasshopper on your journey)


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 15, 2017)

LQ, it depends on what time you are on the M25 but the junctions between Heathrow & the A3 are pretty shocking at rush hour (which seems to be between 7.30 & 10 in the morning and 4-7 in the evening)


----------



## User2021 (Nov 15, 2017)

Val said:



			Thanks pal, might consider flying back home on the Tuesday afterwards then. Is an hour reasonable to get to Heathrow. Google maps suggest 46 minutes but I reckon thats unrealistic.
		
Click to expand...


If you are on the last flight out of Heathrow you will be ok leaving at six provided there is no major accident.

What about Gatwick?????
Probably 10 or 15 miles extra distance, but going across country from Liphook takes out the M25 lottery and you know give or take 10mins its a 60 odd minute drive and only about 40miles. ( sat nav would probably send you back up the A3 and round the bottom of M25)

Liphook to Heathrow early evening may take an hour, but could just as easily take two plus.
I use it every day and you really are in the hands of the traffic gods, my 45 mile one way commute can take 45 minutes or 3 hours and everywhere in between.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2017)

Patster1969 said:



			LQ, it depends on what time you are on the M25 but the junctions between Heathrow & the A3 are pretty shocking at rush hour (which seems to be between 6.30 & 11.59 in the morning and 12.01-8 in the evening)
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you; J8 - J9 is a car park most mornings before 7 when I pass over it.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm in again next year please Rich


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 15, 2017)

Patster1969 said:



			LQ, it depends on what time you are on the M25 but the junctions between Heathrow & the A3 are pretty shocking at rush hour (which seems to be between 7.30 & 10 in the morning and 4-7 in the evening)
		
Click to expand...

Can't see us leaving Liphook till 7.30 in the evening so should get to the M25 for 8.15ish so hoping its not a car park at that time.

I know going to Cuddington last year was incredible round Heathrow, car park was an understatement.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm in for this and will book a hotel shortly.

Probably do what I did after Sunningdale this year, book the night after H4H but get up about 4am and thunder up the road before any traffic builds up!!

I'm in for a game Monday at West Hill and possibly Sunday aswell if possible/room anywhere :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 15, 2017)

Put me down for this please if there is still space.


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			Put me down for this please if there is still space.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of room at the moment. Do you want to play at West Hill on the Monday ? If so put your name down on Glyn's thread. The first time 48 places have been taken, but he will open up a couple more tee times shortly.


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			I'm in for this and will book a hotel shortly.

Probably do what I did after Sunningdale this year, book the night after H4H but get up about 4am and thunder up the road before any traffic builds up!!

I'm in for a game Monday at West Hill and possibly Sunday aswell if possible/room anywhere :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think you might have been put down for West Hill by Liverbirdie ?


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 15, 2017)

richart said:



			An hour from Liphook to Heathrow with no traffic. A3 around Guildford is a bit of a pig at rush hour, though you will probably be going against most of the traffic. M25 though is another matter. the later you leave the quicker the journey, so if you could get a late flight you should be ok. Probably some on here that use the M25 will be able to advise more, but it alwys seems to be down to 40 mph when I use it, which basically means it is at a stand still.
		
Click to expand...

an hour!! In a Sinclair C5!


----------



## Jates12 (Nov 16, 2017)

Stick me down Rich, gutted i couldnt make last years because of family issues but looking forward to a first H4H!


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			an hour!! In a Sinclair C5! 

Click to expand...

Sticking to the speed limits Unlike some.



Jates12 said:



			Stick me down Rich, gutted i couldnt make last years because of family issues but looking forward to a first H4H!
		
Click to expand...

Will do.:thup:


----------



## Artyd (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi All,
Just joined the forum on the advice of a mutual friend (Lincoln Quaker) would like to join you guys for this event if possible please&#128077;


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2017)

Artyd said:



			Hi All,
Just joined the forum on the advice of a mutual friend (Lincoln Quaker) would like to join you guys for this event if possible please&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

welcome along. I will add you to my list of players. Good to know Glyn has one friend.


----------



## Artyd (Nov 16, 2017)

richart said:



			welcome along. I will add you to my list of players. Good to know Glyn has one friend.

Click to expand...

Thanks very much appreciate it,
I say friend more of a Golf Travel Agent really!


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2017)

Artyd said:



			I say friend more of a Golf Travel Agent really!

Click to expand...

 That's how we think of him on here.


----------



## GG26 (Nov 18, 2017)

Could you add me to the list Rich.  Is the 2018 JustGiving site up yet?


----------



## Fish (Nov 18, 2017)

GG26 said:



			Is the 2018 JustGiving site up yet?
		
Click to expand...

No, it will be announced and in Richardâ€™s and my signature once up and running.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hope to be available for this, but will probably be a late entry due to current health issues.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 19, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Hope to be available for this, but will probably be a late entry due to current health issues.
		
Click to expand...

Hereâ€™s hoping everything comes good, Stevie... best wishes, hope to see you, mateyðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 19, 2017)

2blue said:



			Hereâ€™s hoping everything comes good, Stevie... best wishes, hope to see you, mateyðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave. Halfway thru treatment and all going well so far.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 20, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Hope to be available for this, but will probably be a late entry due to current health issues.
		
Click to expand...

Hope all goes well mate and im sure we will see you there fully fit


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks Tony. I will definitely be there if fit.


----------



## DaveR (Nov 20, 2017)

Question for the organising committee........

Will everyone who has put their name for the Monday automatically get a tour card for the main event on Tuesday?


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2017)

DaveR said:



			Question for the organising committee........

Will everyone who has put their name for the Monday automatically get a tour card for the main event on Tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

They will if they are quick as there are only two spaces available for both at the moment.

There may of course be some drop outs, so anyone on the reserve list for both days may welll get in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 20, 2017)

Oooh better stick me down for this then. Didn't think the list opened until you created the justgiving page &#128526;


Ps......with the typical greens speed at Liphook I think you should run a book on the total number of 3 putts. Could be in the hundreds


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Oooh better stick me down for this then. Didn't think the list opened until you created the justgiving page &#128526;


Ps......with the typical greens speed at Liphook I think you should run a book on the total number of 3 putts. Could be in the hundreds 

Click to expand...

 Gordon you are already down to play. Anyone that put down to play at West Hill is automatically included at Liphook. Also any one that has said they wanted to play on this thread is on the list. Hopefully I haven't missed anyone, but please check the new Liphook thread.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 20, 2017)

richart said:



			Gordon you are already down to play. Anyone that put down to play at West Hill is automatically included at Liphook. Also any one that has said they wanted to play on this thread is on the list. Hopefully I haven't missed anyone, but please check the new Liphook thread.
		
Click to expand...

No 25 on the new Liphook thread I believe


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2017)

JamesR said:



			No 25 on the new Liphook thread I believe
		
Click to expand...

He is at that age when he struggles to understand the simpliest things.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 20, 2017)

richart said:



			He is at that age when he struggles to understand the simpliest things.

Click to expand...

Yeah.......like 'cut and paste'

:ears:


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 20, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Yeah.......like 'cut and paste'

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Richart still thinks that's on the decorating forum...


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Yeah.......like 'cut and paste'

:ears:
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Richart still thinks that's on the decorating forum...
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it your bed time you two ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 21, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Richart still thinks that's on the decorating forum...
		
Click to expand...

Don't have a go at Rich or it will be a long walk for your first shot.

Rich is actually a very capable guy.
That's me off the first


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Don't have a go at Rich or it will be a long walk for your first shot.

Rich is actually a very capable guy.
That's me off the first

Click to expand...

I have a very good memory Tony, so their rudeness will not be forgotten.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2017)

richart said:



			I have a very good memory Tony, so their rudeness will not be forgotten. 

Click to expand...

Rich, are we off mats?


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Rich, are we off mats? 

Click to expand...

Only if you want to be Peter, but you would need to bring your own.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2017)

richart said:



			Only if you want to be Peter, but you would need to bring your own.

Click to expand...

Sound, I'll bring 2 - one for the driver, one for the rest, the way the arl fellas do.


----------



## AlwaysABridesmaid (Nov 23, 2017)

LQ has convinced me to sign up for the forum. Can you stick me down for a place please.


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2017)

AlwaysABridesmaid said:



			LQ has convinced me to sign up for the forum. Can you stick me down for a place please.
		
Click to expand...

I will add you to the list.:thup:


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 24, 2017)

I would like to play at the Liphook event if possible as well please Richart?


----------



## richart (Nov 24, 2017)

Patster1969 said:



			I would like to play at the Liphook event if possible as well please Richart?
		
Click to expand...

I will add you to the list of players as well. Initially as a reserve but I am sure spaces will become available.:thup:


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 24, 2017)

richart said:



			I will add you to the list of players as well. Initially as a reserve but I am sure spaces will become available.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Coolio, thanks Richart


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 8, 2017)

Rich can Duffers  go down as a reserve please.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 16, 2017)

Please add me to the list for Liphook.


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Please add me to the list for Liphook.
		
Click to expand...

 You are already on the list Mike.:thup:


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 5, 2018)

Any recommendations on where to stay? Looking to get my hotel booked over the coming days.

Cheers.


----------



## richart (Jan 5, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Any recommendations on where to stay? Looking to get my hotel booked over the coming days.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Travelodge Aldershot is the best base if you are playing West Hill and Liphook.

Think Travelodge in Liphook has closed ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2018)

richart said:



			Travelodge Aldershot is the best base if you are playing West Hill and Liphook.

Think Travelodge in Liphook has closed ?
		
Click to expand...

It had closed but it was replaced by a â€œBest Dayâ€™sâ€ which is 3 mins away but when I stayed in it was awful but very cheap


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 5, 2018)

richart said:



			Travelodge Aldershot is the best base if you are playing West Hill and Liphook.

Think Travelodge in Liphook has closed ?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I'll take a look.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2018)

Evening.

Apologies for disappearing off the face of the earth - work has been mental and I'm now responsible for a tiny human and HID had a bit of a torrid time prior to said tiny human arriving. 

I've not swung a club in a while, but would love to go on the reserves list if possible please, dad!


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2018)

Aztecs27 said:



			Evening.

Apologies for disappearing off the face of the earth - work has been mental and I'm now responsible for a tiny human and HID had a bit of a torrid time prior to said tiny human arriving. 

I've not swung a club in a while, but would love to go on the reserves list if possible please, dad!
		
Click to expand...

 Son I have missed you. Actually thought of you the other day when I tripped in a big divot. 

I will put you on the reserve list. Presume you will want your normal room.

Great news about the little one, and hope the boss is in good health again.:thup:


----------



## ademac (Feb 14, 2018)

If it's possible I would like to put my name down on the reserves list.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2018)

Just to let everyone know that Robin (Fish) has stood down from the Help For Heroes team for personal reasons. No we havenâ€™t fallen out and I totally respect his decision.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank him publicly for all his help and hard work especially over the last two years. He stepped in a very short notice at an extremely difficult and emotional time.

I am sure he will continue to support the day, by trying to win the H4H trophy (again !!) and is a big part of the days history.

Cheers Robin, you will be missed but I quite understand your decision my friend.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 14, 2018)

richart said:



			Just to let everyone know that Robin (Fish) has stood down from the Help For Heroes team for personal reasons. No we havenâ€™t fallen out and I totally respect his decision.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank him publicly for all his help and hard work especially over the last two years. He stepped in a very short notice at an extremely difficult and emotional time.

I am sure he will continue to support the day, by trying to win the H4H trophy (again !!) and is a big part of the days history.

Cheers Robin, you will be missed but I quite understand your decision my friend.
		
Click to expand...

Nice words Rich.

Robin, 

Thanks from everyone who has played in the H4H over the last 2 years, you did a great job in getting as much money from everyone as possible :thup:


----------



## DRW (Feb 15, 2018)

Hope he is okay.

 Would also like to add my thanks to Robin for all the help he has given me(and as a result the fundraising) over the last couple of years with regards to H4H day and auctions. Thanks Robin.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 15, 2018)

I offer my thanks also even though I haven't played in it the last couple of years. Clearly Robin put a lot of work into it.......well done fella, take a bow  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 15, 2018)

richart said:



			Just to let everyone know that Robin (Fish) has stood down from the Help For Heroes team for personal reasons. No we havenâ€™t fallen out and I totally respect his decision.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank him publicly for all his help and hard work especially over the last two years. He stepped in a very short notice at an extremely difficult and emotional time.

I am sure he will continue to support the day, by trying to win the H4H trophy (again !!) and is a big part of the days history.

Cheers Robin, you will be missed but I quite understand your decision my friend.
		
Click to expand...

Sad to hear.

Top man for standing up in tragic circumstances and then carrying it on afterwards, with your good self, Rich. As I know from big meets, you need a good wing man, and I'm sure Robin was that. 

One thing I've always tried to engender in large meets me, Glyn and Birchy have done is a night out or meal also, as its were you really do get to know your fellow forrumers well. Rob has always bought into this with his curry nights and basically being a fella who likes a good bevvy. Lets face it, he could be an honorary scouser (is his ban still on.....) - I'll pay for that one.

Hope he's still good for Turnberry.:thup:

Cheers Rob, hope all is well.


----------



## Crow (Feb 15, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice words Rich.

Robin, 

Thanks from everyone who has played in the H4H over the last 2 years, you did a great job in getting as much money from everyone as possible :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well said. Not seen him on the forum for a while, is he okay?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lets face it, he could be an honorary scouser
		
Click to expand...

Over my dead body mush :rant:


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 15, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Over my dead body mush :rant:
		
Click to expand...

You know you really really like the London kind of blue fam. I know you do deep deep down:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sad to hear.

Top man for standing up in tragic circumstances and then carrying it on afterwards, with your good self, Rich. As I know from big meets, you need a good wing man, and I'm sure Robin was that. 

One thing I've always tried to engender in large meets me, Glyn and Birchy have done is a night out or meal also, as its were you really do get to know your fellow forrumers well. Rob has always bought into this with his curry nights and basically being a fella who likes a good bevvy. Lets face it, he could be an *honorary scouser (is his ban still on.....)* - I'll pay for that one.

Hope he's still good for Turnberry.:thup:

Cheers Rob, hope all is well.
		
Click to expand...

Typical Liverpool, making more claims for us down south!!

Echo the sentiments of those above. Hope all is well Robin!


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2018)

Crow said:



			Well said. Not seen him on the forum for a while, is he okay?
		
Click to expand...

Dont panic, he is just having a little holiday from the forum.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 15, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			You know you really really like the London kind of blue fam. I know you do deep deep down:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Tolerate and like are 2 different things innit fam?:ears: :rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 15, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Tolerate and like are 2 different things innit fam?:ears: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The big fish will be back, bigger, stronger, meaner, faster and after that scouse dollar:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 15, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			The big fish will be back, bigger, stronger, meaner, faster and after that scouse dollar:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fish paste by the time we finish with him :ears:


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 17, 2018)

Robin, 

Many thanks for all your hard work over the last few years for HFH.

Hope to see you on the course later this year.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 17, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			Robin, 

Many thanks for all your hard work over the last few years for HFH.

Hope to see you on the course later this year.
		
Click to expand...

Here here!


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you for the kind words, my decision to stand down from the H4Hâ€™s team is purely a health based one and as Richard has highlighted, was confirmed in writing at Christmas to Vicky & himself.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2018)

Fish said:



			Thank you for the kind words, my decision to stand down from the H4Hâ€™s team is purely a health based one and as Richard has highlighted, was confirmed in writing at Christmas to Vicky & himself.
		
Click to expand...

Get well soon pal. Been weird without you.


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Robbie, expect to see you at FP in June.


----------



## Piece (Mar 21, 2018)

Guys, apologies that I will have to withdraw from HH this year as I've a memorial event to organise and attend that week.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 25, 2018)

Sadly I'm also going to have to drop out. Think I'll be struggling for holidays so just can't commit at the moment.


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Sadly I'm also going to have to drop out. Think I'll be struggling for holidays so just can't commit at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know Karen. If you find you can play at a later drop me a pm.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi Rich,

I have now made my donation.  Cheers


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2018)

Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Rich,

I have now made my donation.  Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.:thup:


----------



## IanM (Mar 29, 2018)

Sorry, I will have to bail on this... will be overseas on this date now


----------



## richart (Mar 29, 2018)

IanM said:



			Sorry, I will have to bail on this... will be overseas on this date now
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know Ian.


----------



## Tab373 (Apr 3, 2018)

Â£30 paid as this will be my first H4H and Iâ€™m 3 hours away are people staying in hotels the night before and if so where you all staying.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2018)

Tab373 said:



			Â£30 paid as this will be my first H4H and Iâ€™m 3 hours away are people staying in hotels the night before and if so where you all staying.
		
Click to expand...

Most are staying in Aldershot the night before as we are all going out to the curry night.

Come and join us all.


----------



## Tab373 (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for the reply can get a travel lodge in aldershot for Â£42 so will probably do this.


----------



## Crow (Apr 3, 2018)

Just booked the Travelodge Aldershot myself, it's where it's at, so I'm told.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 4, 2018)

Donation made


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 4, 2018)

Crow said:



			Just booked the Travelodge Aldershot myself, it's where it's at, so I'm told.
		
Click to expand...

Few of us in there then. As to the "where its at" must have changed. Im only going to see if they have changed the carpet in the Traf. &#129315;


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 4, 2018)

It is a popular place - in October


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 4, 2018)

Also just booked the Travelodge, Aldershot.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 4, 2018)

I am a late comer and want to join up on this.


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I am a late comer and want to join up on this.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along Cam.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2018)

Just done a quick tot up of monies raised over all the years by the forum for Help For Heroes, and we are less than Â£100 short of Â£100,000. Who is going to be the donator to take the total through to six figures ?

Think Rick would be very proud.


----------



## richart (May 31, 2018)

richart said:



			Just done a quick tot up of monies raised over all the years by the forum for Help For Heroes, and we are less than Â£100 short of Â£100,000. Who is going to be the donator to take the total through to six figures ?

Think Rick would be very proud.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks to a very generous anonymous donation, we have now reached  Â£100,000 raised for Help For Heroes.:clap::clap::cheers::cheers: Not bad for a litle old golf forum. Big thanks to all that have donated over the years. 

Little drink tonight to toast Rick.:cheers:


----------



## Junior (May 31, 2018)

richart said:



			Thanks to a very generous anonymous donation, we have now reached  Â£100,000 raised for Help For Heroes.:clap::clap::cheers::cheers: Not bad for a litle old golf forum. Big thanks to all that have donated over the years. 

Little drink tonight to toast Rick.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

You should also toast yourself old bean.  Mr G would equally be as proud of you  :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (May 31, 2018)

Junior said:



			You should also toast yourself old bean.  Mr G would equally be as proud of you  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Spot on,well done Rich proud of you


----------



## User2021 (May 31, 2018)

Great effort and one the forum and magazine should be very proud of.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 31, 2018)

Great stuff Rich, fantastic achievement, big thumbs up and a glance skyward for absent friends &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2018)

It really is a tremendous achievement from just an ordinary bunch of working guys!

#grouphug


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 31, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Spot on,well done Rich proud of you
		
Click to expand...

2nd that, well done to you and all the team who've been a part of this incredible fund raising for a brilliant cause, Rich G will be beaming at the total raised SO far... :cheers:


----------



## Hobbit (May 31, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			2nd that, well done to you and all the team who've been a part of this incredible fund raising for a brilliant cause, Rich G will be beaming at the total raised SO far... :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Well, that brought a lump in the throat. Well done to everyone involved... definitely not a 15 minute wonder! Great effort over several years.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 1, 2018)

Just read this, abso fecking lutely brilliant, a fantastic job by all who run this and make it possible, I can picture Rick's beaming smile, he would be well chuffed, as I imagine is everyone who make this all possible every year.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 1, 2018)

Junior said:



			You should also toast yourself old bean.  Mr G would equally be as proud of you  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree Andy.

Rich has done the forum proud.

Rick would have been well chuffed with what has been raised :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 1, 2018)

Rich.....you can consider yourself a forum leg end!  :thup:


----------



## DRW (Jun 1, 2018)

Great result for a great cause, well done to all that have helped organised everything and everyone that bought/took part/donated to the great cause.

Big figures to help change peoples lives, well done everyone:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great stuff Rich, fantastic achievement, big thumbs up and a glance skyward for absent friends &#128077;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. It's a massive undertaking each year and those that have helped organise the event from it's first inception until now have worked very hard, given many hours and it gets bigger and better every year. As you say Phil big thumbs up and a nod upwards too


----------



## 2blue (Jun 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Thanks to a very generous anonymous donation, we have now reached  Â£100,000 raised for Help For Heroes.:clap::clap::cheers::cheers: Not bad for a litle old golf forum. Big thanks to all that have donated over the years. 

Little drink tonight to toast Rick.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

That's brilliant Rich....  an amazing sustained effort.... so have a BIG drink & toast to Rick. I just have  :cheers:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 4, 2018)

Absolutely amazing effort from all those involved in the organisation of these events down the years :thup:

Rick will be having a couple of draught beers & some Skittles up there to celebrate :cheers:

Shine on...


richart said:



			Thanks to a very generous anonymous donation, we have now reached  Â£100,000 raised for Help For Heroes.:clap::clap::cheers::cheers: Not bad for a litle old golf forum. Big thanks to all that have donated over the years. 

Little drink tonight to toast Rick.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 4, 2018)

richart said:



			Thanks to a very generous anonymous donation, we have now reached  Â£100,000 raised for Help For Heroes.:clap::clap::cheers::cheers: Not bad for a litle old golf forum. Big thanks to all that have donated over the years. 

Little drink tonight to toast Rick.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Well done Rich - I'm going to give you a big smacker when I see you next.

I'm sure you have done tens of thousands of hours over the years, along with our Rick, Robin and many others like Midnight to get to this amount.

Absolutely amazing, feat.


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2018)

Just been over to Liphook to confirm a few details. The course was looking stunning, with greens 12 on the stimp.

Good news is I got a few more spaces, so will add them to the players thread, and pm those on the waiting list.

Confirmed shotgun at 10.00, with registration from 8.00. Lunch will be beef or gammon carvery, with a nice apple and blackberry crumble with custard to follow. If there are any vegetarians out there let me know. If anyone is not staying for the food let me know as well, but unfortunately I can not discount the cost of the day, as it is all part of the package. I am sure StuC can eat any meals left over.

Some players will need to drive out to some of the tees, or have a long walk, so suggest you snap up the 'play with a GM staffer' as soon as the spots become available. Details to follow on a new thread.

I have links to the magazine article about last years day at Hankley Common, and will add to the appropriate 'auction items' thread shortly.  Well Vicky will.

Any queries please ask, but in the meantime keep trying to get auction items for the day, or to be sold on the forum.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 15, 2018)

richart said:



			Just been over to Liphook to confirm a few details. The course was looking stunning, with greens 12 on the stimp.

Good news is I got a few more spaces, so will add them to the players thread, and pm those on the waiting list.

Confirmed shotgun at 10.00, with registration from 8.00. Lunch will be beef or gammon carvery, with a nice apple and blackberry crumble with custard to follow. If there are any vegetarians out there let me know. If anyone is not staying for the food let me know as well, but unfortunately I can not discount the cost of the day, as it is all part of the package. I am sure StuC can eat any meals left over.

Some players will need to drive out to some of the tees, or have a long walk, so suggest you snap up the 'play with a GM staffer' as soon as the spots become available. Details to follow on a new thread.

I have links to the magazine article about last years day at Hankley Common, and will add to the appropriate 'auction items' thread shortly.  Well Vicky will.

Any queries please ask, but in the meantime keep trying to get auction items for the day, or to be sold on the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic, better start practicing putting on glass then :mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2018)

Rich, next year, we could maybe do a Top gear type challenge.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrmZ1v_N0ns

Â£50 in, charity shop challenge.

Whatever you spend on a full set (say Â£20), balance goes to H4H = whatever change you get out of the Â£50 goes to H4H, would equal Â£30.

Spend a tenner = Â£40 to H4H and so on....

Using Maxflis, molitors and ultras get extra bonus points.


----------



## ademac (Aug 4, 2018)

A question for the organisers and it would be good to get peoples opinions.

I am booked in to play in this event but I dont currently have an official active handicap.
Also I am not really sure what I am playing off at the minute.
I am happy to not be able to win any prizes if thats the case. Its a charity day so thats more important imo.
However if others are competing for the prizes without official active handicaps then obviously I would like to as well.

So, are people competing without official handicaps?
And
If they are competing, how are they/we to give you a realistic handicap that they/we can play to?

Cheers


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 4, 2018)

ademac said:



			A question for the organisers and it would be good to get peoples opinions.

I am booked in to play in this event but I dont currently have an official active handicap.
Also I am not really sure what I am playing off at the minute.
I am happy to not be able to win any prizes if thats the case. Its a charity day so thats more important imo.
However if others are competing for the prizes without official active handicaps then obviously I would like to as well.

So, are people competing without official handicaps?
And
If they are competing, how are they/we to give you a realistic handicap that they/we can play to?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

No dodgy handicaps, this is a Major! World ranking points at stake here, plus the winner gets to say they had xx points with x blobs  :thup:


----------



## ademac (Aug 4, 2018)

drive4show said:



			No dodgy handicaps, this is a Major! World ranking points at stake here, plus the winner gets to say they had xx points with x blobs  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lol no worries.
At least I wont have the pressure of having to compete! 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2018)

ademac said:



			Lol no worries.
At least I wont have the pressure of having to compete! 
Looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

pm sent.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm dropping out of this so please can you remove me from the list

Cheers.


----------



## richart (Aug 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I'm dropping out of this so please can you remove me from the list

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Gordon. I have sent you an email.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hope you're alright Gordon. Nothing to do with playing at Coventry with me I hope...? :mmm:



drive4show said:



			I'm dropping out of this so please can you remove me from the list

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 28, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Hope you're alright Gordon. Nothing to do with playing at Coventry with me I hope...? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mark, all good thanks. Thoroughly enjoyed my 4.5 hrs with you and Mike but just decided against H4H this year. Hopefully catch up soon for another game  :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 29, 2018)

Glad to hear. Catch up with you in Dorset at some stage, no doubt :thup:



drive4show said:



			Hi Mark, all good thanks. Thoroughly enjoyed my 4.5 hrs with you and Mike but just decided against H4H this year. Hopefully catch up soon for another game  :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Sep 1, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Hi Mark, all good thanks. Thoroughly enjoyed my 4.5 hrs with you and Mike but just decided against H4H this year. Hopefully catch up soon for another game  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

As youâ€™ve made a specific reference to 4.5hrs, is this the crux of the matter with these kind of meets for you?


----------



## User20205 (Sep 2, 2018)

Youâ€™ll be all pleased to hear Iâ€™m confirmed for this  I thought work would put the handbreak on but weâ€™re good!!! When is the draw??? Iâ€™d also like to go off the 1st please


----------



## User20205 (Sep 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			As youâ€™ve made a specific reference to 4.5hrs, is this the crux of the matter with these kind of meets for you?
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s oldskool, any more than 3hrs & Gordon is nay happy!!!

Come & play Gordon, you can play with me..we can target this â€˜majorâ€™ together


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2018)

sorry guys but I am going to drop out of this.
I hope you a have a great day and raise Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£'s for a great charity.


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2018)

Sorry to hear that, but thanks for letting me know.


Dando said:



			sorry guys but I am going to drop out of this.
I hope you a have a great day and raise Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£'s for a great charity.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeH (Sep 10, 2018)

played the course last night and wow, we are in for a treat on October 2nd.
It was comfortably the best conditioned inland course I have played this year. They had their major greens maintenance week (to the point where they pretty much close the course) at the start of August but it;s back to almost perfect already. Where many other inland courses have lots of patches of dead grass/bare lies there were almost none at Liphook
conditions were to my liking... I shot a gross 75, which was nice


----------



## Junior (Sep 10, 2018)

MikeH said:



			played the course last night and wow, we are in for a treat on October 2nd.
It was comfortably the best conditioned inland course I have played this year. They had their major greens maintenance week (to the point where they pretty much close the course) at the start of August but it;s back to almost perfect already. Where many other inland courses have lots of patches of dead grass/bare lies there were almost none at Liphook
conditions were to my liking... I shot a gross 75, which was nice
		
Click to expand...

Well played.....Bookies favourite ????


----------



## MikeH (Sep 10, 2018)

Junior said:



			Well played.....Bookies favourite ????
		
Click to expand...

GM staff aren't traditionally allowed to compete for the podium!


----------



## Junior (Sep 11, 2018)

MikeH said:



			GM staff aren't traditionally allowed to compete for the podium!
		
Click to expand...

That seems a shame.  You should at least play for the trophy and a Silver medal a'la the Open.


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2018)

Junior said:



			That seems a shame.  You should at least play for the trophy and a Silver medal a'la the Open.
		
Click to expand...

 Rude to win your own day ! That is why I always make sure I am well down amongst the also-rans !!!


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 13, 2018)

going to have to drop out of the golf day, the fybromyalga kicked in with a vengence.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 13, 2018)

MikeH said:



			... I shot a gross 75, which was nice
		
Click to expand...

That's a gross 85 then on the 2nd October!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (Sep 13, 2018)

PieMan said:



			That's a gross 85 then on the 2nd October!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Higher, Higher ðŸ˜œðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2018)

grumpyjock said:



			going to have to drop out of the golf day, the fybromyalga kicked in with a vengence.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Chris.

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 14, 2018)

richart said:



			Rude to win your own day ! That is why I always make sure I am well down amongst the also-rans !!!
		
Click to expand...

Well that explains a lot of what I have seen from previous H4H days..............


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Well that explains a lot of what I have seen from previous H4H days..............
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I don't have to try too hard to be an also-ran. I am a natural !!


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 14, 2018)

Sorry I'm having to pull out. Hope you raise loads for a great cause. Nick


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			Sorry I'm having to pull out. Hope you raise loads for a great cause. Nick
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Nick.


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2018)

We have a few spaces if anyone would like to play, or if you are already playing bring along a guest.


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 15, 2018)

Are there spaces for both days (Liphook and West Hill)?


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Are there spaces for both days (Liphook and West Hill)?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have a place for you at Liphook. Pretty sure Glyn has a space at West Hill as well. No doubt he will confirm ASAP.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 15, 2018)

richart said:



			Yes I have a place for you at Liphook. Pretty sure Glyn has a space at West Hill as well. No doubt he will confirm ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Spaces available ðŸ‘


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 15, 2018)

Ok great, thanks gents. Might bring a guest with me for both days. Just waiting to hear back if heâ€™s available. Remind me, whatâ€™s the cost for both days? Itâ€™s been a long time since I paid ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Ok great, thanks gents. Might bring a guest with me for both days. Just waiting to hear back if heâ€™s available. Remind me, whatâ€™s the cost for both days? Itâ€™s been a long time since I paid ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Â£30 donation to justgiving site and Â£55 on the day for Liphook. Think it is Â£60 for West Hill from memory. Guests very welcome.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2018)

Me, Jocko and Junior (....sponsored by Cobra) are playing in the open at Frilford heath on the Sunday morning.

Currently looking at cheap digs on the Saturday night within 45 mins of Frilford heath, but so far we have only found mansions, axe murderers and middens....if only someone had 3 sofas........ 

Portfolio:- Jocko is housetrained, Andy smells nice and I'll happily sleep with the pigs.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 20, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me, Jocko and Junior (....sponsored by Cobra) are playing in the open at Frilford heath on the Sunday morning.

Currently looking at cheap digs on the Saturday night within 45 mins of Frilford heath, but so far we have only found mansions, axe murderers and middens....if only someone had 3 sofas........

Portfolio:- Jocko is housetrained, Andy smells nice and I'll happily sleep with the pigs.
		
Click to expand...

You used Airbnb before? Just looking now on there for places in Swindon (where I am). Â£67 for a whole cottage 

Plus if I referred you and you booked somewhere over Â£55 youâ€™d get Â£25 off!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 21, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			You used Airbnb before? Just looking now on there for places in Swindon (where I am). Â£67 for a whole cottage

Plus if I referred you and you booked somewhere over Â£55 youâ€™d get Â£25 off!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, me and the missus just booked one for Twickers in November - not sure if the others have though.


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2018)

It is possible that I might have a spare space, so if you would like to play on Tuesday let me know asap.


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2018)

richart said:



			It is possible that I might have a spare space, so if you would like to play on Tuesday let me know asap.

Click to expand...

You might have 2 

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/help-for-heroes-curry-night-2018.94904/post-1895183


----------



## DRW (Oct 1, 2018)

richart said:



			It is possible that I might have a spare space, so if you would like to play on Tuesday let me know asap.

Click to expand...

Message sent Squire


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2018)

DRW said:



			Message sent Squire 

Click to expand...

Received and replied old boy.


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2018)

Fish said:



			You might have 2 

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/help-for-heroes-curry-night-2018.94904/post-1895183

Click to expand...

I hope that is not the case Robin. Can you pm me if you cant play asap, as your group may only have two players, and I will need to juggle around. Plus we would miss you.


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2018)

Iâ€™ve hired a van, went back to Frilford and grabbed all my gear, left my other van there which still hasnâ€™t been recovered some 20hrs later ðŸ˜³  

Now in the Trafalgar and my favourite barmaid is on ðŸ˜

If anyone has a spare Motocaddy battery charger (lithium) I need to borrow one please.


----------



## Cake (Oct 1, 2018)

I have successfully negotiated a day-release from the shackles of coporate tyranny so will now definitely be in attendance.  Proper looking forward to this after a frankly rubbish few weeks at work... donâ€™t care how many times I end up in the heather it will still be better than a day at my desk.


----------



## Chisteve (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm really sorry that something has come up (a business meeting in London) at work that I cant get out im afraid 

I had been looking forward to the day, and sorry for the late notice was hoping it might change this afternoon but sadly did'nt


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2018)

Chisteve said:



			I'm really sorry that something has come up (a business meeting in London) at work that I cant get out im afraid

I had been looking forward to the day, and sorry for the late notice was hoping it might change this afternoon but sadly did'nt
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for letting me know. Hopefully next year ?


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2018)

Cake said:



			I have successfully negotiated a day-release from the shackles of coporate tyranny so will now definitely be in attendance.  Proper looking forward to this after a frankly rubbish few weeks at work... donâ€™t care how many times I end up in the heather it will still be better than a day at my desk.
		
Click to expand...

That is great Laurie. You are back to be a four ball !

See you tomorrow.


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve hired a van, went back to Frilford and grabbed all my gear, left my other van there which still hasnâ€™t been recovered some 20hrs later ðŸ˜³ 

Now in the Trafalgar and my favourite barmaid is on ðŸ˜

If anyone has a spare Motocaddy battery charger (lithium) I need to borrow one please.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear you are playing Robin. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tab373 (Oct 1, 2018)

Just checked in the travel lodge Aldershot where is everyone meeting up. Wayne


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2018)

Tab373 said:



			Just checked in the travel lodge Aldershot where is everyone meeting up. Wayne
		
Click to expand...

Think they are meeting in the Trafalgar, and then going on for a curry.


----------



## Chisteve (Oct 2, 2018)

richart said:



			Thanks for letting me know. Hopefully next year ?
		
Click to expand...

I do hope so


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2018)

Have a good day everyone. Iâ€™m saddened to not make it again but supporting the cause from afar. ðŸ‘


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 2, 2018)

Sorry I can't be there again this year at another top course.

Sent a donation this morning 

Have a great day


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 2, 2018)

Enjoy the day everyone, I regret not being their this year but could not make it.  Play well everyone & I hope its a new name on the trophy.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 2, 2018)

Enjoy the day guys and gals, may the best (wo)man win


----------



## louise_a (Oct 2, 2018)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2018)

Great, great day again
Thanks to Rich, Glyn, Can, Sean etc etc and Vicky..ran like clockwork and only a whisker over 4 hours.
A superb course but very hard if you don't strike the ball well..
Any news on next year Rich..?


----------



## Tab373 (Oct 2, 2018)

Well it was my 1st H4 heroes day and it was a great day and well run, food which was a carvary was spot on and much needed. The course was tough in places especially If  you went in the heather but pars could be had if you got it on the short stuff. Green were tricky especially if you had a long putt. Thanks to my playing partners for making it a great day. Only had 26 point 10 out and 16 back which I was happy with. Oh where do I sign up for next year ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2018)

An excellent day, even better as my slight hangover wore off and I started playing better.

Thank you & well done to Rich, Vicky, Glyn, Cam, Sean, Phil, Mike, Zara, Laura & Mark the auctioneer plus any other helpers Iâ€™ve missed.

A great course with no evidence of the hot scorching courses have suffered with up & down the country. Greens were superb, very tricky and knowledge of them is paramount with so many run-offs.

Congratulations John, that was an excellent points tally out there today ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘

Iâ€™m going to come and play in one of these meets and stay in the night before ðŸ¤”

Very humbled to be awarded the RickG Memorial plaque, I miss the great man, and I hope we all continue to meet & play in this fantastic annual event for many years to come, it meant a lot to Rick and his legacy lives on with all our support to make the day what it is.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 2, 2018)

Sounds like everyone had a great day and hopefully raised a good sum for a very worthy cause.

Sorry I couldn't make this year but will be back for the next one.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 2, 2018)

Missed you today Guy. Hope to catch up soon


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 2, 2018)

Stunning day today. Thanks to everybody involved with the organisation. I know a lot goes on behind the scenes. Liphook produced a fabulous course and great food. My diet meringue, with slimline double cream complemented the main course carvery a treat. Thanks to my playing partners The Boss, James R and birthday boy Kraxx for the company today, it was appreciated. Roll on next year
Oh and nearly forgot. Well done John on your 42 pointsðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ And the title of this years H4H champion


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 2, 2018)

I would just like to say thanks to everyone for organising a top day of golf and eating. What a top course Liphook is, and presented in fantastic condition. The greens were awesome and somehow I never 3 putted once. I might not have won anything, but thoroughly enjoyed the day with my playing partners Phil, Dean and Sean. Well happy with my 33 points for a first visit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2018)

It was ok I suppose ðŸ˜‚

Every year surpasses the previous and this year did it again 

Yesterday at West Hill was just perfect , course immaculate and we had a great game with some great banter , Captainron speechless more than worse and the odd bit of golf - cheers Glyn superb day 

It was a quiet night for some and a very long and loud night for others - some rushing to the club a touch worse for wear and late ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ ( thatâ€™s what happens when you drink with Stu and Swinger ) - Fish started early and then had a lie down early 

Today at Liphook the course was in perfect condition - the greens were the best I have played this year by a clear distance , quick and true with the fairways soft but the heather punishing - the scores showed how tough it was - well until one Pedro arrived to blow everyone out of the water 

Great auction raising a great amount and then a hard hitting speech from the H4H ambassador 

Cheers to rich and his wonderful wife , thanks also to playing partners over the last couple of days - I have been well and truely Cameronâ€™d over the three days - next year itâ€™s someone elseâ€™s turn to shout four right on every tee ðŸ˜‚ - great work to both Glyn and Cameron for sorting all the stuff out

And for anyone who has never been - itâ€™s one little trip that will really show what is great about the forum and would recommend it to everyone far and wide - itâ€™s everything thatâ€™s great about the forum and golf and you get to see the real people and forge great golfing friends


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2018)

Another great day organised by the H4H team.  I can only reiterate what LP said about the course condition at Liphook; I've played West Hill, Swinley Forest and The Berkshire in the past week, Walton Heath & Worplesdon earlier in the year and this was without doubt the best condition for fairways & greens I've played in a long time.  Thanks to my playing partners Crow, Stu_C and Bill Elliott for their great company and Bill's wonderful stories.  Apologies to JamesR but I did say that fade would cost you distance...   Thanks to Liphook Ladies for giving up their day for us and for everyone who made the effort to come and raise money for a great cause.  I hate to agree with LP twice in one post , but it is everything great about the forum.

Thanks also to Glyn for organising yesterday's warm up at West Hill, JamesR, Duffers & Junior for their company, and Cameron for not actually killing me with a stray ball the last two days, despite having a fair few goes...


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Oct 2, 2018)

Great course, superb organisation, wonderful golf club and hospitality, top playing partners and a load of money raised for some folks who really need the support. Whatâ€™s not too like? ðŸ˜‰ A very memorable day for me. Thank you.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 2, 2018)

Great couple of days. Huge thanks to all the organisers, you deserve so much praise. 
Liphook was superb today (by the way, Liphook > West Hill all day long and I think West Hill is a good track!. If I lived in that area I know which one I would put my hard earned into for sure). The whole day was brilliant and great company out on the course made up for some very average golf personally!
I had to shoot off during the meal to sort something out, wonâ€™t go into too much detail but all Iâ€™ll say is when I get up and leave a crumble and custard you know itâ€™s serious business 

Golf on a great course and raising money for H4H, canâ€™t be bad.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 2, 2018)

Not sure where to start, and it will be probably quite repetitive in terms of what others have wrote already. 



What a brilliant couple of days it was. 



Thanks to Rich, Glynn and everyone who helped organise two superb days of golf. 



Both courses are a great credit to their members. 



Thanks to all of my playing partners over the two days. 



It was my first Help For Heroes, so to win is a great honour. 

I didnâ€™t unfortunately meet Rick but know by talking to many forum members what a great man he was and how much he loved this day and the cause. 



To finish thanks to Mike and the golf Monthly staff for not only helping with this event but giving us the platform of the forum.

It sums up Golf well, where 100 odd people can come together, play on a stunning course, have some great food, raise a load of cash for a great charity and meet up with new and old friends and forge lasting friendships.
I am very grateful to be party of a superb forum and would urge anyone to try and attend these awesome events.


----------



## Crow (Oct 3, 2018)

Another memorable couple of days of golf with the best forum on the planet.

Two stunning courses, perfect weather and loads of friends old and new, what more can you ask for?

Superb work from Rich, Glyn and the rest of the team in raising a big chunk of money for a worthy charity.
Thanks to Liphook Golf Club and Liphook Ladies for giving us a superb day.

Had the great pleasure of playing with Mikejohnchapman, Dufferman and Philthefragger at West Hill and with Bill Elliott, Blue in Munich and Stuart_C at Liphook, thanks guys.

An excellent dinner to top it off and a moving speech to close about the great work H4H does.


----------



## DRW (Oct 3, 2018)

What a day, up at 3am and mare of a drive home back at 11.50pm.

Liphook is a short course, the lady member we played with said they had 110 ladies members, can understand why it would be popular, as not to many long carries over heather for a heathland course and distance isn't important. Its not a driver course, with placement required on many holes than distance but hit the driver anyway, not a course for me with my game plan 

Highlight of the day was speaking to jobr1850 afterwards to find out he won the day with a cracking score. Really pleased for you.

Thanks to everyone who made the day possible, along with everyone/every company/every club who donated, gave time, played and bought stuff.

And finally many thanks to my playing partners and in particular the lady member who kindly played with us and also a big thanks to the Liphook ladies that gave up their Tuesday.


----------



## Badger (Oct 3, 2018)

Just to echo what everyone has already said about the organisers, the course and the whole day in general.

Thanks to Swingalot, The Diablo and Old Skier for their great company on the course.  After starting birdie, par for seven points I thought it might be one of those days but the fantastic greens were too good for me and in the end was happy with 30 points after seven three stabsðŸ˜­.  Well done Jobr for a great winning score.

Looking forward to next year already


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 3, 2018)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Great course, superb organisation, wonderful golf club and hospitality, top playing partners and a load of money raised for some folks who really need the support. Whatâ€™s not too like? ðŸ˜‰ A very memorable day for me. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Only thing we need to know is your level of concern on the 7th as it looked like there would be a fair few folk queuing up to take a beer off you... ðŸ¤£


----------



## PieMan (Oct 3, 2018)

Well done to everyone for yet another fantastic H4H day. Liphook was in fantastic nick - IMHO the best course yet that we've played.

Unfortunately I over indulged the night before and have no recollection of actually getting back to my room when I eventually made it back there (brilliant night though - great to see so many friends and meet new Forum members!). Woke up very late and ended up in a dash to the course, arriving 10 mins before my scheduled tee-off time. But the need for a bacon roll meant that I only joined my playing partners - PNWokingham, Tab373 and Junior - half-way up our first hole (which I think was the 9th!) Looked a long walk back to the tee so just decided to walk the rest of the way with them, tend the pin, but most importantly finish off my bacon roll!!!

The rest of the round was a bit of a blur (I only felt well enough on our 5th hole to eventually tie-up my shoe laces!!) and I must admit that I cannot really remember much about the course. So in the circumstances I believe that my 23 points was a monumental achievement! And really enjoyed the company of my playing partners - three top guys.

My day ended with me having to leave immediately after dinner to get back home (well done to all the winners) which resulted in me forgetting to collect my clothes and wash bag from the changing room.........so thanks to LiverpoolPhil for dropping those back to me on his way home.......including my undies; top man!!!!

Cannot wait to do it again next year.............!


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 3, 2018)

PieMan said:



			.......so thanks to LiverpoolPhil for dropping those back to me on his way home.......including my undies; top man!!!!
..!
		
Click to expand...

Washed an ironed I hope.

Thanks to everyone for a great day out on my first but not last H4H day.

A very poignant speech by the H4H rep.

As a Caseworker for military charities and someone who regularly deals with those that require assistance from all military charities including H4H my biggest thanks go to all of you who generously dipped your hand in your pocket.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 3, 2018)

Wow, what a great couple of days!!
West Hill & Liphook were brilliant courses (West Hill is certainly better when it isnâ€™t hammering down with rain).
Junior, BIM, Duffers, MikeH, Kraxx & Anotherdouble thanks for being great company!!
I just need to go away and learn how to putt before next yearâ€™s hotly anticipated edition.

Cheers all


----------



## MikeH (Oct 3, 2018)

Hard to add anything more to what's been said already
A great evening out in Aldershot on Monday and yesterday at Liphook was sensational - well done to Rich and team for all the organisation. Months of hard work to ensure we all had a great day and raised a lot of money
Pics of the day to come in the next few days, report in the December coverdated issue of the magazine
Roll on 2019!


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 3, 2018)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Great course, superb organisation, wonderful golf club and hospitality, top playing partners and a load of money raised for some folks who really need the support. Whatâ€™s not too like? ðŸ˜‰ A very memorable day for me. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed the knock mate. You played really solid too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

Brilliant couple of days. West Hill was a superb warm up and many thanks to Glyn for sorting that out so brilliantly as always. Great company and a fun fourball. My golf was awful but hey ho. Rocked up early at Liphook yesterday and hit the putting green as I'd heard stories on the pace of the putting surfaces. They weren't wrong but the practice green did no justice to the eighteen on the course that were glass smooth, quick but brilliantly true and the best I've played on in 2018 but a country mile.

I've been on a lot of these H4H days and appreciate the time and effort that a hardcore team put in year in, year out but thanks again in particular to Mike and the GM team for their continued support, Rich and his wife for their brilliant organisation on the day and the hours behind the scenes making it another success. Thank you to everyone that has played a hand in making this year in my mind the biggest and best yet. Congrats to Fish for the award. Totally justified. Well played to all the winners. I can't wait until the announcement for next year. It's bound to be another great day. Thanks again one and all and a final thanks to everyone that turned up (and to West Hill) and made it a great day and a pleasure to meet new faces and old friends. See you all next time


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 3, 2018)

Post above is the list of auction items.

Please can you use the just giving website link to pay.

www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2018

If you won one of the Phoenix house items can you send Richart a PM before you pay anything.

Rich will update payments etc.

Thanks for everyone's support.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Post above is the list of auction items.

Please can you use the just giving website link to pay.

www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2018

If you won one of the Phoenix house items can you send Richart a PM before you pay anything.

Rich will update payments etc.

Thanks for everyone's support.
		
Click to expand...

Glyn it is just you that needs to send me a pm !!! All other Phoenix House items can be paid for on the justgiving site in the usual way.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Glyn it is just you that needs to send me a pm !!! All other Phoenix House items can be paid for on the justgiving site in the usual way.

Click to expand...

Could the forumer that bought the signed Open flag drop me a pm. I donâ€™t seem to have a record of who won it. Cheers.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



View attachment 25625

Click to expand...

Some of the above auction items have been paid for in cash on the day, or subsequently direct to the justgiving site. I have records of all these payments and will post up shortly.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Could the forumer that bought the signed Open flag drop me a pm. I donâ€™t seem to have a record of who won it. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

JOBR1850 won it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Glyn it is just you that needs to send me a pm !!! All other Phoenix House items can be paid for on the justgiving site in the usual way.

Click to expand...

Doh!


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			JOBR1850 won it.
		
Click to expand...

That figures. He won everything else.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Oct 3, 2018)

What a great couple of days. Well worth the journey. I'm a little taken with West Hill already, wonderful course.

Credit to Richart and the team, superb organisation and I'm astounded by the sum raised. Truly magnificent by all who donated.

Everyone I spoke to and played with were great company as always. Once again, great to add a few more faces to for names.

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Artyd (Oct 3, 2018)

As a newbie to the event Iâ€™d like to pass on my thanks to all involved in the organisation I know what a massive task it can be to organise something like this and although I didnâ€™t know many people I was made to feel really welcome by all.
The course and the day was fantastic and the people I met who have attended and supported many more of these events than myself were brilliant and a pleasure to meet.
As an ex serviceman it made it a must attend event as soon as I was asked by LQ and it definitely wonâ€™t be my last!
Thanks again and well done on raising such a fantastic amount ðŸ˜€


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Oct 3, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Only thing we need to know is your level of concern on the 7th as it looked like there would be a fair few folk queuing up to take a beer off you... ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I was nipping up for sure ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Oct 3, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Enjoyed the knock mate. You played really solid too
		
Click to expand...

Need a driver lesson from you, Sam. Holy moly you can strike a ball ðŸ‘


----------



## GG26 (Oct 3, 2018)

As said above very well done to the organisers of the day, and the team at Liphook, for a great day out and for such a special cause.  Was lucky to play alongside one of the Battle Back guys, 'Dutch', and appreciated that he stayed with us even though he was unable to play the last few holes.  A really decent guy and all the best for their annual golf competition at Staverton Park next week.  Also, thanks to Bigfoot and David from GM for their excellent company too.

The greens were the best that I have putted on and although quick I found them much easier to read than those at West Hill the day before.  My game went from poor at first (six points in my first six holes) to very good (26 points in the last 12) and was gutted to miss a three foot putt on the 10th for my first birdie away from my home club. 

Well done Jon on 42 points.  We were discussing how you felt your game was coming together again over breakfast and it certainly did.  A single figure handicap can't be far away.

Also many thanks to Glyn for organising West Hill on Monday, another top course, and for Dave, Paul and Matt for their great company on the day.

A shout out too to Captainron, Artyd, LQ, Anotherbridesmaid, and jobr1850 for a memorable evening at the steak restaurant.  Was simply checking in to the Premier Inn when I got an invite to join them and sums up what a great community this is.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 4, 2018)

richart said:



			That figures. He won everything else.

Click to expand...

Â£50 sent over for the flag


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 4, 2018)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Need a driver lesson from you, Sam. Holy moly you can strike a ball ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

haha shame i cant do anything else!! except burn the edge of the hole!

assuming you won the nearest the pin?


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Oct 4, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			haha shame i cant do anything else!! except burn the edge of the hole!

assuming you won the nearest the pin?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, sure did. Will remember that!

God help the golf course youâ€™re playing when you drive like that and the putts drop ðŸ˜³ðŸ¤© 62, 63...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 4, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			haha shame i cant do anything else!! except burn the edge of the hole!

assuming you won the nearest the pin?
		
Click to expand...

You sure did, never seen a round before when someone has hit the hole so many times and nothing fropped - must have been about 13-14 times.

I'm even considering aimpoint myself.......


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 5, 2018)

Bandits at 6 o'clock...


richart said:



			That figures. He won everything else.

Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 5, 2018)

Big Thanks to Glyn, Richard & Vicky, the Golf Monthly staff, especially Mike Harris, the wonderful Ladies who made it all happen on the day, Mark Head for loosening our pockets & the guys from Battleback for explaining why we were all there on Tuesday.

Special thanks to my playing partners FairwayPhil (he hit most of them), Nick Upjohn (who didn't ) and late replacement Bill from Blackmoor GC. Great fun with them trying to figure out where were going from green to tee then tee to blind fairway...

Managed a decent round after 12 hours sleep (first since previous Friday, for obvious reasons...ask Glyn). Second best score of the day with 4 Blobs defending my title wasn't too shabby until you find out your best (ex) mate has shot 8 points better  Well played Jon, Single Figure golf is just around the corner.

The course was majestic but definitely needs playing a few times to find out where to place blind tee shots & the odd blind shots into Greens. I will definitely be back...

Finally, congratulations to a worthy recipient of the Special Forum Award. Fish, you're a Legend in your own Living Room & I'm proud to call you a mate. Keep it going fella...

Radders out!


----------



## AlwaysABridesmaid (Oct 6, 2018)

First year on the forum, I would just like to thank everyone for a special couple of days down in Surrey for H4H Charity Day (Golfing & Social). Especially to Rich Hart, Glyn, & Cameron plus all behind the scenes running the events. Both courses were superb condition, always love to play a tricky heathland track...  great to win the Committee Cup also!
Great to see how much was raised for H4H, well done to all. 
Thanks to my playing partners it was a pleasure to meet you all, hopefully will be attending more event days in the future. 
AlwaysABridesMaid


----------



## 2blue (Oct 6, 2018)

Once more a superbly organised & successful event as well as very entertaining extra rounds...â€¦  many thanks for all your hard work behind the scenes & a big WELL DONE, also, for all from this wonderful GM Forum in giving their full support...â€¦  great stuff!!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Are there any scores yet so that we can see how bad we were in relation to jobr?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 6, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Are there any scores yet so that we can see how bad we were in relation to jobr?
		
Click to expand...

All I need to know is that if I went round again I might have beaten him......then again


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 6, 2018)

Finally managed to get a minute to myself today.


Long week but by hell it was worth it.

Ryder cup last weekend (have I mentioned that ðŸ˜‰) then an overnight bus from Paris to Aldershot to meet up with Cam, Arthur and Dan.

Good day at West Hill and an awesome steak in the evening. Heavens Kitchen for anyone in the Farnham area is well worth a visit, service and food was just 1st class.

Then onto the main event at Liphook.

Now when Robin said he was stepping down I canâ€™t remember if I offered or was bullied into it by Richart I had no idea how much goes on.

Cameron and myself tried as hard as we could to get things for the auction and I had no idea just how hard that would be, I know many clubs get asked for 4 balls as we get around 100 requests a week but to all the clubs that did reply to me regardless if they could help or not thanks itâ€™s much appreciated.

itâ€™s been a pleasure to help in the small way we have done. 

Now, the work Rich and Vicky do is something else, I know we all help on the day but behind the scenes the work is truly incredible, the hours both have dedicated to this day for the forum is outstanding. 

I really do say on behalf of the forum thanks for all you both do. Rick would have been so proud to see the day still continuing the way it has done ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2018)

Just want to say a big thanks to everyone on the forum that supported the day this year. Taking into account those that entered the handicap challenge, provided three balls, played on the day, and bid so generously we look like we will be raising well over Â£18,000, which will be a record for us. The grand total raised now stands at Â£115,000.

Thought Liphook was in fantastic condition, and pleased to see the greens were as good as I predicted. The fairways were the best heathland ones I have played on in the last few months, and we didn't really need lift and place. Secretary told me they have their own water supply, but had only had to use 2/3 over the summer. Wish they could have piped some to my course.

Congratulations to Jobr1850 for a stunning score of 42 points. The other 82 players found the course much harder, and the next best score was 36 points from GM's Elliot Heath. Sawtooth will be posting all the scores shortly.

Personal thanks to Glyn, Vicky, Cameron, Mike H, Laura, Zara, Mark our auctioneer, and Sean, Phil and Mike our scorers. You all did and amazing job, and they were all very  impressed at Liphook how smoothly the day went. Sorry you didn't get your bacon roll Glyn. Think someone else ate it.

I thought we would be in trouble when Robin (Fish) stepped down, but Glyn proved to be a top replacement, and I got two for the price of one, with his side kick Cameron. Don't listen to Glyn when he plays down his involvement. A huge amount of the monies we raised are down to his hard work, and amazing scrounging skills. Hopefully he and Cam will stick around for future H4H days.

Lovely to have Barrie Griffiths represent Help for Heroes, and talk about his own experiences, and how H4H has helped him. No one that heard Barrie speak was left in any doubt why the charity is so important to so many servicemen and women. I know he was really pleased that we had two Battle Back guys playing, and they add so much to the day.

Details of the day will appear in the December issue of Golf Monthly, so make sure you get a copy. Photos will be posted on the Golf Monthly website shortly. Hopefully my missed putt for a seven will not be included.

I know Rick would have been so proud of the day.

Thanks again to everyone involved

Rich


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 8, 2018)

Paid for Woodhall Spa Golf, Â£520 donated, thanks for this one again Glyn, top man... have emailed you the dates.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 8, 2018)

Rich, paid for the Phoenix House Work Shop Pen, Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 8, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Paid for Woodhall Spa Gold, Â£520 donated, thanks for this one again Glyn, top man... have emailed you the dates.
		
Click to expand...

Got it, will sort and get it all booked for you ðŸ‘


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 8, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Got it, will sort and get it all booked for you ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Awesome, Cheers Glyn


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 10, 2018)

Well done everyone. After a leave of absence from golf and the forum I was doing a catch up and looked up Rick G to see whether he was still active on the forum and fancied a catch up, sat in work totally gutted to read of his passing. A man who had so much time for forum members, organising the H4H events and even came to my local range a couple of times for a few pointers and a coffee (I also managed to buy a few of his unwanted clubs back when he changed them more than his pants). 

My current R11s carry bag was previously Ricks so I will be keeping it now fondly and remembering him every time I go out for a round.

I was fortunate to play at H4HBlackmoor in 2012 and it was an awesome day all round. Great to see these events going from strength to strength


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 10, 2018)

Good to see you still around Steve

Ricks passing was a shock, quite a number of forum members went to his funeral.

Why not come along to the next H4H , ðŸ‘


----------

